# What's this melody?



## Juulu (Jul 1, 2022)

For a while now I've had this melody stuck in my head but I can't seem to find where it's from. I don't think I came up with it on my own. My best guess is that it's something from a studio ghibli film cause that's the overall vibe it gives me, but I could be wrong. This is what it sounds like.

View attachment What is this.mp3


The melody is played by an orchestra and it's sort of big and bombastic. Has anyone ever heard this melody, and if so, what song is it from?


----------



## novaburst (Jul 2, 2022)

Dont know the melody but sounding a lot like Anime, but i think Anime is finding its way into a lot of orchestral these days,

Perhaps its because you played it on the piano


----------



## mohsohsenshi (Jul 8, 2022)

Shadow of the Colossus
soundtrack: Revived Power


----------



## Juulu (Jul 8, 2022)

mohsohsenshi said:


> Shadow of the Colossus
> soundtrack: Revived Power



Thank you so much!! This is definitely getting added to a playlist lol


----------

